# מה ששבר לי את הקש היה



## zipora

How can this best be translated into english?


----------



## Maayan

Hi Zipora,

You can use: *The last straw *was,or *The final straw* was in a sentense.
Just like in Hebrew it derives from the full saying: The straw that broke the camel's back - הקש ששבר את גב הגמל


----------



## Flaminius

Hello,

Would it be perhaps מה ששבר לי את הגב היה ("That which broke the back on me was. . ."*)?
*Excuse my very literal translation.


----------



## oiseauxlahaut

Flaminius said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would it be perhaps מה ששבר לי את הגב היה ("That which broke the back on me was. . ."*)?
> *Excuse my very literal translation.


 
Not really, or at least it's quite uncommon. You can say, though, מה ששבר אותי- that which broke me. On a related not, to show exasperation you say נשבר לי- I've had it (literal translation: it's broken for me)


----------



## Flaminius

I must be mistaken somewhere.  What does מה ששבר לי את הקש היה mean if it is not "that which brokethe straw  for me was"?


----------



## Flaminius

Hi,

I am still wondering what the literal meaning of this phrase is.  Is את the definite accusative marker or the preposition "with"?


----------



## origumi

Flaminius said:


> I must be mistaken somewhere. What does מה ששבר לי את הקש היה mean if it is not "that which brokethe straw for me was"?


 


Flaminius said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am still wondering what the literal meaning of this phrase is. Is את the definite accusative marker or the preposition "with"?


 
The sentence מה ששבר לי את הקש is mistaken (as you noted) and your translation (above) is correct. Maayan's response referred to the thread opener's intention rather than to the actual wording.


----------



## Flaminius

תודה, אוריג.  טוב למצוא שלא התטפשתי!


----------

